# AzeRoth RDTA wicking?



## brotiform (12/9/16)

Hi all

Recently picked this up , my first RDTA of this type and I just can't seem to wick it without having bad surging.

Running dual fused claptons , 2.5mm ID , 0.18ohm total. 

Now onto the wicking , i've tried thicker and thinner but always have surging once releasing the fire button (that sizzling noise)

I've wicked it comfortable in the wicking channels and cut my wick just to the top of the glass as per usual on these tanks but to no avail.


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/9/16)

This might be off topic but can you build single coils in it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (12/9/16)

"transverse mounted single coild should work, big inner diameter to allow enough wick to fill all 4 channels."

Ignore this post I was clearly still sleeping when I posted this. There is not enough spave between the posts for that.

Actually just realised I would not touch this atty. Hate having to stuff 2 wires in one posthole/clamp space.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Igno (12/9/16)

I use dual fused clapton with 9 wraps, 3mm inner diameter at 0.37 ohms and no such issues, I also cut the wick at top of glass so cotton is not visible through glass.


----------



## brotiform (12/9/16)

Igno said:


> I use dual fused clapton with 9 wraps, 3mm inner diameter at 0.37 ohms and no such issues, I also cut the wick at top of glass so cotton is not visible through glass.



Would you be so kind as to share your wicking technique and pics? 

I assume you need to really tilt the mod heavily when juice is at the 1/4 mark or so?


----------



## DanTheMan (12/9/16)

Same issue with sub ohm builds
Watching this thread


----------



## Igno (12/9/16)

Here's a pic of my wicks, how far they go down. Amount of wick used is just to fit the inner diameter of coil, not too tigh and not to loose. Also a pic of my coils included. I've had a problem with the collar part of the tank not coming of while coils are mounted so I have to put the collar on, mount the coils and the stuff my wick down the wicking holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (12/9/16)

Thanks and no issues with juice absorption that short? What wattage?


----------



## Igno (12/9/16)

I use stainless steel coils, forgot to mention that, in watt mode I vape at about 85watts. I've had no issues with the wick that short, when the juice levels get a bit low I just make sure I tilt it a bit, never had a dry hit. If you don't trust the wick that short you can always try temp control as well, but I've never had any issues.


----------



## Yiannaki (12/9/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> This might be off topic but can you build single coils in it?



Stop hijacking other peoples posts Nalz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Igno (12/9/16)

Check out this video. this is about how I wick the Azeroth


@Kalashnikov
No single coil option for Azeroth unfortunately for those who prefer single coil builds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## R87 (23/9/16)

Igno said:


> Here's a pic of my wicks, how far they go down. Amount of wick used is just to fit the inner diameter of coil, not too tigh and not to loose. Also a pic of my coils included. I've had a problem with the collar part of the tank not coming of while coils are mounted so I have to put the collar on, mount the coils and the stuff my wick down the wicking holes.


If you loosen the screws slightly on the ends the collar would be able to come off and go on with ease that's if there is enough clearance between your coils and collar.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

